# Frage zu den Benutzern

## knalltuete

Hi! 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich einen neuen Benutzer anlege?

Bisher hab ich nur "root".

Ich weiß, dass das mit "useradd" geht, aber wie kann ich den Benutzer so anlegen, dass er auch für KDE zur Verfügung steht

Wenn ich einen anlege, erscheint der im login-Bildschirm von KDE einfach nicht.

Danke schon mal!

Gruß

----------

## kannX

Wenn du den User mit useradd angelegt hast und auch das Homeverzeichnis existiert (entweder manuell anlegen und chownen oder siehe Parameter von useradd) musst du noch im KDE-Kontrollzentrum einstellen das er im KDM-Loginfenster angezeigt wird.

Du kannst den Benutzernamen auch selbst  am login eintippen, das funktioniert auch wenn der User nicht mit Bildchen angezeigt wird.

----------

## knalltuete

mmh das klappt irgendwie nicht.

Ich hab den Benutzer so hinzugefügt:

"useradd -G wheel -m -d /home/andreas -p passwort andreas"

Aber ich kann mich weder in der konsole noch in KDE damit einloggen.  :Sad: 

Auch nicht nach einem Neustart...

Kann mir jemand helfen?

----------

## dek

Du must noch die shell für den user setzen.

Einfach noch ein "-s /bin/bash" an den Befehl anhängen.

----------

## knalltuete

Ist die nicht standardmäßig vom System auf /bin/bash gesetzt?

----------

## dek

Nein, wenn du die shell bei useradd nicht explizit angibst, passiert genau das, was dir passiert ist.  :Wink:  Der user hat dann keine login shell. (beispielsweise für user sinnvoll die einen reinen mail-account auf dem Rechner haben.)

Kannst das ganz einfach überprüfen. Mach ein "cat /etc/passwd | grep DEIN_USER". Hinter dem letzten Doppelpunkt sollte die shell stehen.

----------

## knalltuete

Ok Danke!  :Very Happy: 

Das hab ich nicht gewusst.

----------

## knalltuete

Jetzt hab ichs genau so gemacht.

"useradd -G wheel -m -d /home/andreas -s /bin/bash -p passwort andreas"

Aber ich kann mich weder auf der Konsole noch in KDE einloggen.  :Sad: 

Hat jemand nen Rat??

----------

## dek

Hmm.. stimmen denn die Rechte für dein Home-Verzeichnis?

Was mir noch auffällt, du steckts zwar den user in die zusätzliche Gruppe wheel (was richtig ist), aber es fehlt die eigentliche Gruppe. Ich persönlich habe für meinen user eine eigene Gruppe angelegt.

Ansonsten sollte der user aber zumindest in der Gruppe users stecken.

```

usermod -g users -G wheel andreas

```

----------

## knalltuete

 :Crying or Very sad: 

so langsam sollte man den thread umbenennen. In: "Riesenproblem mit den Benutzern"

Ich kriegs einfach nicht hin.

Jetzt hab ich den user so hinzugefügt:

```
useradd -g users -G wheel -m -d /home/andreas -s /bin/bash -p passwort andreas
```

Aber beim login in der konsole kommt immer noch: "Login incorrect"

Und bei KDE: "Login failed"

Ich versteh das nicht...

PS: Wie müssen denn die Rechte fürs Home-Verzeichnis aussehn?

ich blick da noch nicht so recht durch, was was ist.

----------

## Diewie

Nochmal die Optionen

```

useradd [optionen] <username>

```

Optionen:

```

-c : kommentar

-d : homeverzeichnis

-e : expire-datum (format ist: MM/DD/YY)

-g : primäre gruppenzugehörigkeit

-G : weitere gruppenzugehörigkeiten

-s : shell

-u : benutzer - ID (also eine Zahl, aber unnötig)

```

Also lass -p weg und mach dann als root:

```

passwd <username>

```

So gings bei mir immer...

Diewie

/

btw.

```

man useradd

```

Last edited by Diewie on Tue Aug 20, 2002 3:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dek

Also das Home-Verzeichnis muss für deinen user lesbar, schreibbar und ausführbar sein. Dazu sollte der user natürlich Besitzer seines homes sein.

Überprüf das mal mit "ls -la /home". Sollte dann in etwa so aussehen:

```

drwxr-xr-x 98 andreas root 6040 08-20 16:11 andreas

```

andreas ist der Besitzer, root die Gruppe (erst mal nebensächlich, kann auch users oder sonstwas sein).

Ich würde einfach mal versuchen einen anderen user anzulegen. Wenn bei dem dieselben Probleme auftreten, hast du wohl wirklich ein grundlegendes Problem. Und lass vielleicht den -p Teil und -m weg.

Leg den neuen user mal folgendermassen an:

```

useradd -g users -G wheel -d /home/bla -s /bin/bash bla

passwd bla   # jetzt das passwort für bla setzen

mkdir /home/bla

chmod 755 /home/bla

chown bla /home/bla

```

Und dann als bla einloggen...

----------

## knalltuete

Hi!

Jetzt gehts!  :Mr. Green: 

ich habs genau so gemacht wie du es beschrieben hast dek!

Danke!

woran es jetzt lag, weiß ich nicht. probiere ich aber noch aus...

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!

----------

## dek

Freut mich zu hören.  :Wink: 

Ich schätze es liegt an der password option von useradd. Diewie hat ja auch geschrieben, daß es bei ihm durch manuelles Setzen des Passworts klappt.

p.s.: Du solltest noch den Inhalt von /etc/skel/ in dein Home-Verzeichnis kopieren. Da befindet sich die bashprofile und dergleichen...

----------

## knalltuete

ok mach ich.

nochmal danke für die hilfe!  :Cool: 

----------

## Altanos

ein emerge superadduser beschert Dir ein Programm mit dem das einrichten eines neuen Benutzers ein kinderspiel wird.  :Wink: 

----------

## rolemodel_0603

kann mir jemand sagen, wo das gruppenkonzept von gentoo-linux dokumentiert ist (d.h. zu welchen gruppen muss man den user hinzufügen um z.B. zugriff auf die soundkarte zu haben)? diese hab ich bis jetzt nur verteilt auf faqs usw. gefunden. gibts da keine vernünfitige dokumentation?

----------

## Marvin-X

 *rolemodel_0603 wrote:*   

> kann mir jemand sagen, wo das gruppenkonzept von gentoo-linux dokumentiert ist 

 

Du meinst wahrscheinlich generell die Rechte unter unixoiden Betriebssystemen. Diese sind ziemlich komplex und gehören zum Grundwissen welches man sich aneignen sollte um nicht permanent auf die Nase zu fallen. Hier mal zwei lesenswerte Links:

http://www.koehntopp.de/kris/artikel/unix/zugriffsrechte/

http://www.pl-forum.de/work/newbie/rechte.html

Was vollkommen Linuxuntypisch aber BSDlike ist, ist die Gruppe wheel. Hier mal ein Link zum FreeBSD Handbuch was das erklärt:

http://www.freebsd.org/de/handbook/securing-freebsd.html

Tja das ist noch nicht alles. Neben der UID (Userkennung) ist auch noch die GID (Gruppenkennung) wichtig. Das heisst, wenn man ein richtiges Netz mit Server und Linux/Unix Workstations betreibt (viele Homeuser haben das auch schon) sollte man sich mit NIS oder Alternativen mal auseinandersetzen, denn dann werden alle User mit Gruppenzugehörigkeit etc auf einem Server verwaltet, was das Leben doch sehr einfach macht. Zu NIS hab ich jetzt keinen guten Link kann aber dabei helfen. Hier mal ein Link zur Alternative die auch das Problem sehr gut beschreibt:

http://www.newbie-net.de/anleitung_syncslaves.html

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

----------

